# 8 seater cars or people movers



## MMNS (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi
we may be moving over later this yr and have 4children 4and under si all in carseats still.
Does anyone know the options for vehicles with 4anchor points and enough seats /cargo space as we still use a double pram also.
Thanks


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

do you mean actual people movers instead of large SUVs

If yes, then the Toyota Previa and Honda Odyssey come to mind. The former is used almost exclusively by hotels and fleets


----------



## JunFan (May 20, 2008)

We've four kids, only one in a car seat now thankfully. Best option is a 4x4 with 7 or 8 seats. I recommend a 4x4 due to the higher driving position which you may find and feel safer in. A lot depends on budget, and I wouldn't suggest you buy new unless you like the smell of a brand new car as there are lots of good bargains around on the S/H market.

Ones to look for (which still provide some luggage space) which are classed as affordable are; Dodge Durango, Honda Pilot, Nissan Armada, Landrcruiser etc


----------



## MMNS (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you 

We have looked at the odyssey here in Aust and found it didnt' have enough cargo space with all seats taken.
We also looked at the 7 seater SUVs but due to having to leave one centre row seat free to fold fwd for access, had to use precious boot space by having both back seats occupied. which is why we are looking at 8 seaters.. 

I will look into the vehicles you have suggested 

I am still interested in hearing if anyone has any knowledge of how i might go about putting in additional anchor points as most vehicles have only 3
Here i was able to get the number of an installer via the state road authority (licenses registrations etc...)

thanks


----------

